# Zuckerberg To Donate His GovBook Stock To Fight World's Problems



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Why do I get the feeling that the charity donation to "his" charity will actually go towards the furthering of the continued destruction of America agenda.

FACEBOOK CEO MARK ZUCKERBERG and his wife announce, after birth of their daughter, that they will be donating $45 billion to *their charity organization that will tackle a broad range of the world's problems.

*Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg is a dad, and he's giving away most of his money | Fox News


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

He's got the fear. You know the one you get when George Sorros sends you a Christmas gram and threatens your entire family's existence.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I read about that this evening. While I support what he's doing I'd have not given 99% of his FaceBook value away, He'd giving 45 billion away and keeping 450 million. I'd have kept at least 5% (2.25 billion) in case I had another great idea for start up capital. The numbers are too high to fully comprehend. 

Still, what he's doing is hoping to help create a better world through more education and research.... I applaud him and his wife.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Weird


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Maybe his child is the Anti Christ. Gotta go prep


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> I read about that this evening. While I support what he's doing I'd have not given 99% of his FaceBook value away, He'd giving 45 billion away and keeping 450 million. I'd have kept at least 5% (2.25 billion) in case I had another great idea for start up capital. The numbers are too high to fully comprehend.
> 
> Still, what he's doing is hoping to help create a better world through more education and research.... I applaud him and his wife.


I can only imagine the kind of "education" and "research" that a leftie like Zuckerberg supports. :bs:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe he will be the next Milton Hersey and make another fortune after giving the first one away. Incredible if that happens.

Libtarbs sit on boards like this and fund liberal causes . Let us hope he clearly defined what can or can not be done with the funds.


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

Let's not forget he gave the money to himself into a tax exempt non profit that should never have to make a profit anyway, and now his clan will never really ever work again and there will be no inheritance taxes to worry about.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

charities are nice but with that kind of money... he would be better off starting small businesses, teaching people to run them and giving them away

a winery, gas station, small grocery store, electronics repair, etc


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

I doubt he's doing good - having researched it. Probably like Gates does "good" with his foundation - sterilizing the women in Africa and other parts of the world with his "good" vaccines"...Funding democraptic gun control and the like - yup, real good...it's always for their own agendas...

right...


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

I thought all rich people were fat cat far right wing fanatics.

So much for that rumor!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My first response was to let out a shrill scream in terror...These dipshit libtards procreated? 

Now on to the OP...pledging to give away wealth is all Perceptive Propaganda. To give away $45 Billion would take real work. First the interest that it earns is overwhelming. Second, this will be a lifelong endeavor where the Tax Free Foundation that these people set up will use every bit of our current tax law to their advantage...and that is OK. But The Foundation will then employ many people and accept tax free donations from many countries and organizations who have ulterior motives..and thats why it will be bad. 

Some of it may go to what I might consider good organizations; St. Judes Children's Hospital as an example...and that is great. They will report to the media when the give some dollars to legit charities, it will be a media bonanza. But I assure you that lots of the money that the Foundation raises or receives will go to further certain causes that are contrary to your and my freedom.

Think George Soros, or The Clinton Foundation...Do not for 1 minute think that zuckerboob and his lady will be in the poor house...ever.


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

Slippy said:


> My first response was to let out a shrill scream in terror...These dipshit libtards procreated?
> 
> Now on to the OP...pledging to give away wealth is all Perceptive Propaganda. To give away $45 Billion would take real work. First the interest that it earns is overwhelming. Second, this will be a lifelong endeavor where the Tax Free Foundation that these people set up will use every bit of our current tax law to their advantage...and that is OK. But The Foundation will then employ many people and accept tax free donations from many countries and organizations who have ulterior motives..and thats why it will be bad.
> 
> ...


Why no like on my sorros comment by you?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hasn't the Clinton Foundation been used as piggy bank for our favorite POTUS's and First Lady's travels, additional fund raising, and promotion of anti-American agendas?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

THEGIMP said:


> Why no like on my sorros comment by you?


My bad THEGIMP,

I must admit (and it shames me) I sometimes see your posts and shake my head and move on past it. I just can't get the Pawn Shop owner and Zed out of my head when I think of you. My bad... I'll try an do better in the future.

Your Friend,
Slippy:icon_smile:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

THEGIMP said:


> He's got the fear. You know the one you get when George Sorros sends you a Christmas gram and threatens your entire family's existence.


There, I liked it...are you happy now?:joyous:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> There, I liked it...are you happy now?:joyous:


Almost..... but I do have one more small request. Can we get the Slippy mascot to raise his left hind leg in your avatar?


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

Slippy said:


> My bad THEGIMP,
> 
> I must admit (and it shames me) I sometimes see your posts and shake my head and move on past it. I just can't get the Pawn Shop owner and Zed out of my head when I think of you. My bad... I'll try an do better in the future.
> 
> ...


Zed... Zeds dead.


----------

